# Veröffentlichen von Bildern und Karten im Forum



## Carsten (14. Mai 2005)

hier im Forum bitte grundsätzlich kein urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material, inbes. Karten posten!

Verboten ist folgendes:

Kartenscans
Mosertouren etc.
Reiseberichte aus Zeitschriften
Roadbooks von der Stanciu CD
Fotos, die nicht von Euch sind

Es ist zwar echt praktisch, wenn man einen Blick auf Karten werfen kann, aber die IBC könnte erheblichen Ärger bekommen, wenn auf Ihren Servern massig urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material zu finden ist.

In diesem Sinne: Viel Spaß bei der Tourenplanung , aber paßt auf!
Ansonsten möchte ich Euch bitten mir o.g. Verstöße zu melden.


----------



## marco (18. Mai 2005)

es gibt eine ausnahme: man kann teile einer kompasskarte hier im forum publizieren, wenn man aber den link zu www.kompass.at dazu schreibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

